# Your Favourite Gulp!



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

I was just wondering what everyones favourite berkley gulp colour is 
mine would probably be nuclear chicken so whats your's.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

see thru ....vodka :lol:...DEpends what youre fishin for ,Punkin seed ..bream/e p's/bass, natural baitfish colours [silver blue]...sambos, pink ...flatties, white with pink tail.....trout,*note you may have to join 2 together for that . You can do that by cutting with a sharp knife ie: stanley knife then useing hot a knife and making both sides sticky and quickly joining them together. Mix and match colours heads and tails *note : they have to be the same size to make a clean join.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

pumpkinseed in dirty water, chatreuse in clear water


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

kritter67 said:


> see thru ....vodka :lol


hahaha


----------



## aichepee (Jun 7, 2009)

dirty water: smelt and pumpkinseed
clear water: watermelon pearl and nuke chicken


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

camo, pumpkinseed and smelt,


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Pinkies:Limetiger
Sambos: Pogy Smelt


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

thanks fellars


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

White, WHite WHite and WHite (or Glow - all the same). On most days up North being fished in dirty water in the same snags white outfishes the others comprehensively.


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

pumpkin seed or new penny


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

watermelon neon, blue pepper neon always seen to get nailed.


----------



## kayak (Jul 19, 2009)

;-) mine is punkinseed Gulp it is very good and it workes ;-)


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

3in shad in smelt

that is all.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

thanks everyone i will now have to go and buy more gulp!

what a shame


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

punkinseed 3"..5"white


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

I've gone off gulp, they do work well. I prefer SP's that don't do off. It's just a gimmick to trap more fishermen.

My thoughts Geoff


----------

